# Some like it burnt....



## JulieD (May 8, 2011)

I went to a cook out today and one of the other guest took her hamburger back to the grill and asked to have it burnt. She wanted it overly well done. In my younger years I too was a well doner, but I have graduated my taste to the medium-well side of things and was just wondering how everyone else likes their burger? :eat2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 8, 2011)

Not burnt but cooked completely. 

I won't eat ANY meat that's got pink in it.

Well... Okay... besides that one thing


----------



## danbsc29630 (May 8, 2011)

Some do like it burnt, I on the other hand don't like the taste of charcoal. I guess me and Julie are in the medium well club.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 8, 2011)

well done please:eat2:


----------



## BeerMe (May 8, 2011)

Medium rare or GTFO.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 8, 2011)

Medium for burgers. Medium Rare for steaks.


----------



## Kamily (May 8, 2011)

It has to be well done or Im not touching it.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2011)

Medium rare for burgers-- mad cow disease be damned.
Rare for steaks--so rare it's eating the salad on the plate next to it.

The juicier the better. I'm an unrepentant carnivore. If I wanted a hockey puck I'd eat a hockey puck.


----------



## Zowie (May 9, 2011)

I've been scared into eating any ground beef well done, but I LOVE rare meat. Certain things, like lamb chops, tuna, and sirloin, I'll just sear the outside and eat it practically raw. It's wonderful.


----------



## Yakatori (May 9, 2011)

I don't think of myself as a picky eater; with the right fixings I can enjoy any type of burger. But I generally take the cook's temperature: If I think they're inclined to over-cook, I'll say "very-rare," all the way up to "medium-rare." The most important things, really, are that the grill is hot-enough and clean-enough and well-seasoned enough and that the burger has been well-packed. This will help to ensure that it can be well-seared, while holding together without sticking.

The best is when you get that hot-sear on both sides before the burger cooks too much, almost like a black and blue effect, but not so much charring outside of the lines. That's just the right proportion of juicyness and burnt for me:eat1::eat2:

Same for chicken and pork-chops and lamb; get those score-lines on both sides, and just put 'em on a hot platter with some tightly-wrapped foil. People forget that the meat continues to cook after you remove it from the grill. You can even set the platter on top of the grill or in it (once you turn it off) while you're waiting for everyone to sit-down. There's nothing like pulling back that foil and seeing steam come out...:eat2:


----------



## BoostChub (May 9, 2011)

Burgers - medium

Steaks - medium rare

Fish - raw

:eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 9, 2011)

I would ask for well done, but settle for medium well.


----------



## FishCharming (May 9, 2011)

Burgers i do medium-well
steaks are medium

i get a kick when people order a $30 steak and get it well done. you can just hear the cooks screaming from the kitchen, lol.


----------



## Yakatori (May 9, 2011)

The worst thing about well-done is that, a lot of places you go to, will "cheat" in just in order to get the table out as quickly as they can. Either you'll get that older, graying burger/filet, with most of the juice drained out of it, left sitting alone in the corner for that very purpose; or they use weights; or both. That tends to result less flavor than if you just let the ideal piece of meat just cook for long enough. But no-one seems to object because it's the person who ordered it "well."


----------



## FishCharming (May 9, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> The worst thing about well-done is that, a lot of places you go to, will "cheat" in just in order to get the table out as quickly as they can. Either you'll get that older, graying burger/filet, with most of the juice drained out of it, left sitting alone in the corner for that very purpose; or they use weights; or both. That tends to result less flavor than if you just let the ideal piece of meat just cook for long enough. But no-one seems to object because it's the person who ordered it "well."



my restaurant doesn't do either of those but they will flip out on you if you ask how long it'll be for the steak to be done. it takes FOREVER to get get a filet to WD without butterflying it. and usually the people who order their filet WD look at you like you suggested skinning puppies you ask if their steak can be butterfly'd. oh, and they bitch nonstop when their food isnt out after 10 minutes.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 9, 2011)

I order my steak well done/burnt. :eat2:


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2011)

Burger i'd probably say well done, steak i'd say medium


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Medium rare for burgers-- mad cow disease be damned.
> Rare for steaks--so rare it's eating the salad on the plate next to it.
> 
> The juicier the better. I'm an unrepentant carnivore. If I wanted a hockey puck I'd eat a hockey puck.



This, exactly!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 9, 2011)

Steaks, medium rare to medium.
Burgers, medium to medium well.
Anything else, of course, as close as you can get to well done without charbroiling it.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2011)

Medium for steaks.

No pink for burgers.


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2011)

Burgers Medium

Everything else Medium Rare (sometimes medium if they tend to undercook)


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

Steaks, medium well.

Burgers, anywhere from medium to well done, as long as they are not dried out. For me a burger needs to be juicy to be good. And along those lines, I prefer plain old hamburger to ground chuck or ground sirloin...the chuck and sirloin tend t be too dry.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

I used to be a well done kind of person then when I hit like 30 my tastebuds changed

I preffer anything from rare to medium rare

if you are cooking me salmon it better be rare as in just seared on the outside or I consider it completely ruined 

I will eat medium and well done if there is no other option but it is not my favourite way to eat a good piece of meat


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Medium rare for burgers-- mad cow disease be damned.
> Rare for steaks--so rare it's eating the salad on the plate next to it.
> 
> The juicier the better. I'm an unrepentant carnivore. If I wanted a hockey puck I'd eat a hockey puck.



Heating hasn't been shown to help with vCJD--aka mad cow disease in humans.

I believe it's a kind of rogue protein that goes messing things up and cooking, even to the temp suggested for safety, doesn't do much to help.

Basically, if you don't want to get vCJD, don't live in or visit the UK from 1980 to 1996. Don't eat their beef except potentially that from Wales--especially their beef from 1980-1996. 

You might also want to write to your congress people and let them know you'd like stricter guidelines for food safety. The US missed the major wave of mad cow and vCJD* because we have traditionally given our cows protein via soy and not other aminals** but our practices aren't safe and even up to about 2008, there have been cases where slaughterhouses sent cows out into the food chain even though they were downed--a sign that the moo-moo might be a maddy.

* as far as we know, since it takes so long to show up, well, we may not know for a while
** yes, aminals


----------



## Latte (May 10, 2011)

burgers: well done if it's a thick burger, medium well

steaks: Somewhere between medium well and medium. Just the faintest line of rare in the very center. 

I admit that fajitas and cheese steaks are my favorite though because I can have well done steak with no judgement. 

I found a great way to make sure burgers are cooked through but still moist. You cook them in cast iron. First you heat the dry pan on high for as long as it takes to mix up your burgers (I add steak sauce and spices) and form your patties. Then add a quick drizzle of olive oil and into the pan the burgers go. Turn your heat down to medium-high, count 6 minutes and then flip. Cook for another 4-6 minutes until you have a nice sear. Don't touch, press, fiddle with or bother them. Just leave them alone in the pan. 

Take them off, put them on a plate, cover with foil and then use the hot pan to grill some onions or something. After 5 minutes your burgers should be medium well-well done and delicious. Plus letting them rest keeps the juices in.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

not burnt but certainly well done.you have to be careful with meats when it comes to how it's cooked and preparation is key.LOL i have thought about trying medium-rare but im scared to.LOL


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 12, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> Basically, if you don't want to get vCJD, don't live in or visit the UK from 1980 to 1996. Don't eat their beef except potentially that from Wales--especially their beef from 1980-1996.



*smug look*


----------



## FishCharming (May 12, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> not burnt but certainly well done.you have to be careful with meats when it comes to how it's cooked and preparation is key.LOL i have thought about trying medium-rare but im scared to.LOL



apparently there is a common misconception about beef. with chicken and ground beef you do need to be careful about the temperature but not with steak. as long as the outside of the cut has reached 165 degrees you're totally safe. there is no bacteria present on the inside of a steak, only the outside which is why ground beef needs to be cooked thoroughly as the outside is now the inside, lol. 

i'm told that pork doesnt need to be as thoroughly cooked as it used to be but i'm not going to take any chances there. i know, i'm a hypocrite


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 12, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> apparently there is a common misconception about beef. with chicken and ground beef you do need to be careful about the temperature but not with steak. as long as the outside of the cut has reached 165 degrees you're totally safe. there is no bacteria present on the inside of a steak, only the outside which is why ground beef needs to be cooked thoroughly as the outside is now the inside, lol.
> 
> i'm told that pork doesnt need to be as thoroughly cooked as it used to be but i'm not going to take any chances there. i know, i'm a hypocrite



It really depends on the quality of the steak and how well it has been stored.

Edit: In other words, blue steak is fine as long as you trust the entire supply line.


----------



## Wanderer (May 19, 2011)

I was raised on well-done meat... but, to be honest, having the inside pink is still VERY tasty. (Papaw was a little rushed at the grill one day.) :eat2:

Heck, some day I want to try ceviche... "cooked" with acidic ingredients.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 19, 2011)

medium well is the joint. there's nothing worse than it getting all burnt on the outside from cooking it too fast, while still red in the middle. burnt meat tastes so gross! medium well is like a relaxing evening. :eat1:


----------



## keith (May 19, 2011)

for really good cuts of meat that is.

otherwise, rare for steaks and medium to medium-rare for burgers


----------



## WillSpark (May 19, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> medium well is the joint. there's nothing worse than it getting all burnt on the outside from cooking it too fast, while still red in the middle. burnt meat tastes so gross! medium well is like a relaxing evening. :eat1:



If it's burnt on the outside and red in the middle then you just have a bad cook. 

What you want is to have it well-cooked, possibly with a sear on the outside, with some pink in the middle. At least, I like my meat that way because it tastes good and is still juicy and flavorful and meaty. (I don't know anyone who honestly would say they enjoy their meat dry, tasteless, and like chalk)


----------



## Jah (May 28, 2011)

I prefer all meat to be well done.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 31, 2011)

well i had some brisket not too long ago with alittle pink,more pink then i do.and it was really good,it really did have a good taste.i was alittle worried,but it turned out ok.LOL


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

In my younger years I would only eat well done..but as I have "matured" ( lol ) I order medium.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 1, 2011)

Soft and tender - rare to medium, rarely do I enjoy it as much when it's near well done (but, being the meat freak that I am, I'll eat it regardless).
Had myself some delicious medium rare burgers for Memorial Day. Totally worth it even if everyone else at the table liked them more well done.

Watched a "Best of..." food show the same day about a hot dog joint in New Jersey (Rutt's Hut, I think?). Didn't look all that appealing to me - the "ripper," where it's cooked hardcore enough to rip the hotdog open, sometimes enough to get it completely charred and 'cremated'. I'd still try it, but I prefer my meat tender and juicy. :eat2:


----------



## Cors (Jun 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Medium rare for burgers-- mad cow disease be damned.
> Rare for steaks--so rare it's eating the salad on the plate next to it.
> 
> The juicier the better. I'm an unrepentant carnivore. If I wanted a hockey puck I'd eat a hockey puck.



Oh yes, now we're talking...


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 1, 2011)

I like my steak medium.... Had a delicious steak for dinner tonight.


----------



## JulieD (Jun 1, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> Soft and tender - rare to medium, rarely do I enjoy it as much when it's near well done (but, being the meat freak that I am, I'll eat it regardless).
> Had myself some delicious medium rare burgers for Memorial Day. Totally worth it even if everyone else at the table liked them more well done.
> 
> Watched a "Best of..." food show the same day about a hot dog joint in New Jersey (Rutt's Hut, I think?). Didn't look all that appealing to me - the "ripper," where it's cooked hardcore enough to rip the hotdog open, sometimes enough to get it completely charred and 'cremated'. I'd still try it, but I prefer my meat tender and juicy. :eat2:



My daughter loves hot dogs much to my dissatisfaction...so when I do make them, I get the all beef ones and I bake them. It nicely crisps the skin, while leaving the inside soft and juicy...I like them the best that way, or grilled...boiled is gross.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 1, 2011)

I like it well done.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2011)

JulieD said:


> My daughter loves hot dogs much to my dissatisfaction...so when I do make them, I get the all beef ones and I bake them. It nicely crisps the skin, while leaving the inside soft and juicy...I like them the best that way, or grilled...boiled is gross.



ooooh yes. Sounds like the grilled Hess gas station hot dogs near where I work. Lightly crispy on the outside and very, very juicy on the inside. The cheddar wursts are OMG so fucking good!


----------



## lovelocs (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm with many others... I would only eat well done meats as a child. Now, I do medium and medium rare for beef, and I also love a soft boiled egg...


----------



## bladenite78 (Jun 9, 2011)

cut off the horns, chop its ass off, sear it on both sides and chuck it on the damn plate!!


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I went to a cook out today and one of the other guest took her hamburger back to the grill and asked to have it burnt. She wanted it overly well done. In my younger years I too was a well doner, but I have graduated my taste to the medium-well side of things and was just wondering how everyone else likes their burger? :eat2:


Man, I totally forgot about burnt burgers! Haven't had one since I was probably in high school or thereabouts. I used to love the taste and dryness of the char and how it perfectly worked with ketchup.

Nowadays I really like Five Guys' burgers.


----------



## JulieD (Jun 9, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Man, I totally forgot about burnt burgers! Haven't had one since I was probably in high school or thereabouts. I used to love the taste and dryness of the char and how it perfectly worked with ketchup.
> 
> Nowadays I really like Five Guys' burgers.



I LOVE FIVE GUYS!!! i hear a lot of talk about this IN 'n OUT place, and it was broken down and explained to me... i have even seen a certain Canadian chowing down on one of their burgers, but i wonder how it stands to a Five Guys Burger? Five Guys are so yummy and gooey and messy and tasty.. and with fries on the side, either Cajun or original...hmmm

My very platonic friend FishCharming will soon be visiting me for a few days, and a trip to Five Guys is definitely on the agenda... :eat2:


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I LOVE FIVE GUYS!!! i hear a lot of talk about this IN 'n OUT place, and it was broken down and explained to me... i have even seen a certain Canadian chowing down on one of their burgers, but i wonder how it stands to a Five Guys Burger? Five Guys are so yummy and gooey and messy and tasty.. and with fries on the side, either Cajun or original...hmmm
> 
> My very platonic friend FishCharming will soon be visiting me for a few days, and a trip to Five Guys is definitely on the agenda... :eat2:


I've only had In and Out once, and that was about 10 years ago, way before Five Guys, so I can't really do a fair comparison, but I don't recall liking In and Out as much as I love Five Guys.

Nom nom nom, so good!


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 10, 2011)

I've always liked my meat burnt to a crisp. Not just burgers, but like every meat, especially bacon. I know it's supposedly bad for me, but that's the only way I'll eat meat. 

The only exception is sushi and sashimi. Fun thread!


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 10, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I LOVE FIVE GUYS!!! i hear a lot of talk about this IN 'n OUT place, and it was broken down and explained to me... i have even seen a certain Canadian chowing down on one of their burgers, but i wonder how it stands to a Five Guys Burger? Five Guys are so yummy and gooey and messy and tasty.. and with fries on the side, either Cajun or original...hmmm
> 
> My very platonic friend FishCharming will soon be visiting me for a few days, and a trip to Five Guys is definitely on the agenda... :eat2:



When the Five Guys opened in Orange County, they beat out In 'N Out for best burger the first year they opened. I've had both many times and I would say that they are actually equally good, but the one difference I've noticed is that the Five Guys burger doesn't sit there. Something about the meat won't allow it. Like it's packed more loosely, so it doesn't give you that food coma feeling.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 10, 2011)

My burgers... Medium or medium rare

My steaks... medium rare - rare (I don't care if it still has a pulse)

I love my meat to be pink on the inside  :batting:


----------



## Morbid (Jun 10, 2011)

these are my pics after finishing a 40oz doulbe cheeseburger at Cheeseburger Cheeseburger here in the Detroit area  

View attachment 40oz burger.jpg


View attachment 1st. eating challenge.jpg


View attachment douber burger wall.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 12, 2011)

Morbid said:


> these are my pics after finishing a 40oz doulbe cheeseburger at Cheeseburger Cheeseburger here in the Detroit area



I see my next challenge! Thank you sir for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG I want a giant cheeseburger souvenir!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 12, 2011)

Dang! Now I'm jonesing for a big ass burger, and nothing is open except stupid fast food places.


----------



## Goreki (Jun 14, 2011)

My meant HAS to have some lovely red running through it to be enjoyed. I have overcooked, tough grey meat.

Sausages are good until thier almost burnt though XD


----------



## Morbid (Jun 14, 2011)

That burger was excellent... I even have a shirt that says I ate the Double Pounder Burger... 

If anyone comes to Detroit.. let me know and I'll tell you where it is... who knows I may even join ya..lol


----------

